# Hauling Help



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are coming or going with an empty truck or trailer, and can haul goats for someone else, give a heads up on this thread. Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a transport being planned from Washington to Texas (and apparently also going to New Mexico) at the end of March.

We can send Saanens (or Boers) if you are interested. They are also willing to deliver to points in between WA and TX. Reasonable fees (they quoted me $150.00 from WA to Texas) and they are making the return trip.

Sarah Baugh on Facebook or West Coast Small Animal Transport (also Facebook). I can get a phone # for those that don't Facebook.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*On going trip - planning....*

Okay, this trip did not materialize, but there has been a lot of interest.

So we are working with 2 or three other haulers to see what we can get set up. If you are interested, please list where you are and where you are going and how many (and what size) and we'll try to include you in the "plan".

A little bit "up in the air" but you'd be surprised at what can be cobbled together.

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post all your personals on here.

Camille


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I am driving up to Pueblo, CO sometime in the next few weeks (no later than the end of May, 2013), and then driving back down to NM. If anyone needs anything hauled along that stretch of I25 please let me know.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would be interested in the Texas to Washington trek. Any update on that?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone from Portland coming to the NEWDGA show on June 15th who would like to make some gas money and transport a clean Saanen buck kid back to Portland for me?


----------



## Xtra (Jan 1, 2010)

Trip from HUDSON WISCONSIN to SOUTHEASTERN INDIANA to happen within the first couple weeks of June.

Animals being hauled are all from CAE/CL/Johnnes neg/clean tested herd and are in good health. 

I have room for CRATED KIDS to be hauled in the cab of the truck for shared gas costs....other animals will be hauled in the back of truck w/topper. 

Christina


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone is coming to pick up goats from us the middle of June. She has offered to provide good, inexpensive transport for clean goats.

Route: Seattle WA anywhere along the I-90 as far as Billings MT. She will be heading back to Seattle near the end of June.

Anyone along those routes interested in getting Boers or Saanens, please let me know! (Only have one Saanen buck kid available in the Saanens).


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

*Oregon Hauling Help Needed*

Looking for help to transport clean 4 month old Alpine buckling from NE Oregon to SE Oregon. Sme fuel money included.


----------



## chigarden (Mar 28, 2009)

Good morning all,
Is there anyone heading from CA/OR East to near TN ? Thanks !


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking for a haul from Wyoming to Arkansas or somewhere closish. Something not 20 hours away!


----------

